# HTTPS error



## Steve in Ireland (Oct 13, 2017)

I just got an error that the security certificate is incorrect. Wrong domain name.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Has been reported thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I reported it Wed eve & not resolved yet I see. :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Just heard Site Admin are working on it now. Site security certificate hasn't auto renewed.
Hoggy.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Today's incorrect certificate is different to yesterday's incorrect certificate.

Don't know if that is any help or not.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

It should be fixed now. Hopefully its stuck now.

Lee


----------

